# (Scoobynet) just read this...so so sad



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

losing my son please help - ScoobyNet

put your own life in perspective!
hope theres a good turnout for the lad....


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrible new about that man's son!

Funnily enough I was watching an article TED the other day and came across this company that's a start up that provides electrical field devices that appear to slow and stop brain tumors in there tracks or so they claim.

Bill Doyle: Treating cancer with electric fields | Video on TED.com

Just to clarify I'm not advocating this product in anyway or providing false hope as that is a very dangerous thing to do. Most professional Pracitioners or Oncology specialists will know what is best. It just seems this child's circumstances (although I have not idea of the type of brain cancer he has) seem to mirror the subjects in the episode who have used the devices and at least have extended their lives a bit.

Anyway fingers cross for the boy & hope he turns out well.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Is anyone going to go to this? It is relatively near, so I will try and go.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I'm not sure where it is but it would be great for him to have a ride in an R35. Forget the evo's and subaru's. I'd definately do it, but I don't think i'm anywhere near.


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

Im going to try an organise a group to head up from London, not sure what the convoy will have in it. Most likely a good old mixed bag.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it. bump.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

According to Facebook there's over 800 going now. The support is very touching, not sure how the day will go, bear in mind the boy will be pretty tired and probably not able to see all the cars that attend. Hope it goes well and the story is heartbreaking beyond all comprehension.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bumping this up again, as a very worthy cause, and I'd like to think a few of the Northern Owners could spare a few hours to make this lad's day very special.

If I wasn't out of the UK on the day, I'd be attending.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

So shocking to read something like this  Wish the little boy and his family all the best. Would love to attend but unfortunately will be offshore, hope they have a great day and turn out though.

Euan


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

Reading this made me get all emotional hope he gets the turnout he deserves.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

If anybody can go, please bear this in mind .....

Also, here's a note Zippy left on the forums:

"hi all and again my daily thank you and grattitude to everyone for there kind words and support! i would just like to add for my own piece of mind too so everybody knows the score that my son DOES NOT KNOW the tumour has come back he just thinks he is unwell so please more important than anything is that HE IS NOT made aware in any way thank you all so much again"

So get off your bums and do something extra special for the young lad :thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Being the Father of 11 year old boy/girl twins, anything I could muster would sound trite. Reading something like this makes my heart hurt.

God bless the family and all who can attend.


----------

